# any one know what tool i need



## the-flat-bandit (Dec 29, 2014)

hi guys , ive been searching for a tool i used to use one back at school for burning lettering in to wood .

its looks like a soldering iron, but with a thin wire triangle at the tip , once the wire gets hot you can wright/draw patterns ect .

any one know what its called , im planing on putting my initials on my new natural forks i found today


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

It sounds like you're wanting pyrography tools.

There are a ton of youtube videos, and forums full of really devoted folks into pyrography.

This should get you started; caution -- it could turn into a pretty major hobby!

https://www.google.com/search?q=pyrography+text&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=pyrography+letters


----------



## the-flat-bandit (Dec 29, 2014)

that's it !!! thank you

wow some people sure are good with them


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

honestly i do this with a soldering iron, depening on the wood if you engrave the pattern first it helps.


----------

